# Making "Observation" to DCC re neighbours Planning Application - any advice?



## Prosper (23 Dec 2020)

Hi folks,
I live in a two bed terraced house. Noise travels easily between houses especially upstairs for some reason e,g. I'm awoken in the morning by the swishing of neighbours curtains (it's almost like there's just a plasterboard wall between us even though it's a solid block wall). Next door neighbour, who lives in house and rents the spare room, has applied for planning to create a dormer room in the attic (dormer windows to the rear and roof windows to the front). The attic space is very small and so a dormer would be a clever way of extending the attic floor area out. On the DCC website there is a Planning Ref # but no documents/plans to view yet. I have four concerns:

Noise travelling across and down into my two bedrooms.
I have a small lean-to extension to the rear with Velux rooflights. If I have visitors this is the place I like to entertain them. I would not like a dormer extension to my neighbours house overlooking the rooflights of my extension.
Neighbours planning application mentions repositioning of the existing chimney at the rear. Current position is next to his other neighbour so if he's only moving it a little then that doesn't affect me. However, it all depends on where the new chimney will be.
Roof windows to the front would be out of character with rest of houses on road. However, this would not cause me to object.
If anyone with experience of making "observations" to DCC re a Planning application has any comments I'd appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## PMU (24 Dec 2020)

Prosper said:


> If anyone with experience of making "observations" to DCC re a Planning application has any comments I'd appreciate it. Thanks



There is no point in making 'observations'.  Either you are objecting to it or supporting it.  Citizens Information tell you all you need to know.  The important point is that your objection must be framed within the terms of the legislation and not personal dislikes etc.  How to support or object to a planning application with a local authority (citizensinformation.ie)


----------



## Prosper (24 Dec 2020)

Thanks PMU. I take your point about making "observations" but if I do so and pay the €20 fee then I must be informed of the An Bord Pleanála decision and can appeal the decision of An Bord Pleanála.


----------



## Leo (4 Jan 2021)

PMU said:


> There is no point in making 'observations'. Either you are objecting to it or supporting it.



In fairness the OP is correct in that the legislation allows a third party to make a "submission or observation", there is no 'objection' process. The submission can outline any concerns the third has in relation to proposed development, indeed a single submission can support some aspects while raising concerns about the potential impact of others. 



Prosper said:


> but if I do so and pay the €20 fee then I must be informed of the An Bord Pleanála decision and can appeal the decision of An Bord Pleanála.



If you submit an observation, it is the LA who will inform you of their decision. If you aren't happy, you can then submit an appeal to An Bord Pleanála. Make sure you keep the acknowledgement of your submission to the LA, you will need that to submit an appeal.


----------



## Prosper (4 Jan 2021)

Leo said:


> concerns about the potential impact of others


Thanks for that Leo. Two questions:

Should I put all of my concerns into the "Observations" or hold something back for an appeal.
Without going into the details, I have good reason to suspect that the development will be used for a purpose that is not mentioned in the planning application. I wasn't planning to include my suspicion in my observations as I feel that to do so might undermine my objectivity in the eye of the planning authority. There is one other house in the locality that received permission and converted the attic space + dormer but received permission on the condition that it "shall only be used for storage". However, it is being used as an office.


----------



## Leo (5 Jan 2021)

Put them in the original, raising something new in an appeal might weaken your case. I'd agree on leaving out suspicions in fear of looking like a crank. Read through other submissions your LA's planning site, particularly if you can find similar planning applications, and see how the planners responded. 

Using a converted attic as a private office is likely common enough. How would that impact on you?


----------



## dereko1969 (5 Jan 2021)

There is a significant delay with documents being uploaded on DCC site and a decision will take much longer.

With regard to noise, there is nothing stopping you from putting sound insulation on your side to stop noise from your neighbour disturbing you.


----------

